# Budgie Playground



## Zebadee (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi guys,
My 2 budgies have a large cage in our conservatory, we built a bar in lockdown and have put wooden trellis and vines on the ceiling. We have extended outside the cage with various ropes, toys and bridges for the budgies, what do you guys think? At the moment both my budgies have just found out they can get into the trellis and Jessie is an avid wood chewer so maybe this was not the best idea but it is like a natural habitat.
Also they were fine being lifted back into their cage in the evening but the last few nights they run away when we try, am I missing something or have done something wrong?
I will post a picture and see what you guys say.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

For other members, this is INDOORS, not outdoors. 

It's a really cool idea but you'll have to supervise them very carefully to make sure they don't chew on the vines or cloth leaves since this could be very dangerous, especially since these materials are not intended as chew toys and may have toxic residues on them. 

Personally if they were running around up there i'd take down the vines (they'll stay cleaner, too) and then put them back up to obscure the bird perches when you have guests over or when you want to use the bar. Additionally, what is the trellis made of? If that is exposed metal or painted metal that is also a risk factor. Budgies really get into EVERYTHING, haha.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with StarlingWings 100%!
The vines and leaves are potentially dangerous for your budgies to be playing on.
If the trellis is made from wood that has been chemically treated and/or stained, or has metal components then that will lead to problems as well.*


----------



## Zebadee (Jun 13, 2021)

Thank you for your replies. The trellis is untreated wood, not stained and there are no metal parts, we don't want to hide the perches or ropes, we use the bar everyday, more than the lounge. I do understand re the vines and the possible dangers so we are not letting them go into the space and will put a bird friendly fine mesh over the whole ceiling so they can play in the ropes but cannot go any further up.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent I'm glad you are taking the necessary steps to ensure your budgies' safety.
Best wishes!*


----------

